# New to 1911. Need opinions please.



## coolname (Oct 12, 2013)

This is my first post to the handgunforum so I will start by saying hello. Hello.

I am looking to purchase my first handgun. I have shot 9mm and .45 pistols in the past, and I love the M1911. The 1911 I shot was a Springfield commander of some sort. I don't know the specific model.

I have been doing research and have come to favor the series 70 style firing pin system because of the smoother trigger pull. If I have this wrong please let me know!

What is the most reputable brand/model under $1100?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There are many good brands in that price range depending who has what which is the best. I would recommend going a little cheaper to make sure you can get spare mags, good holster, belt and ammo to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## coolname (Oct 12, 2013)

I appreciate the reply tony! I actually accounted for ammo and whatnot with the $1100 price, but a holster and belt are something I have not thought too much about. I do not plan on concealing the weapon at all.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't worry too much about the 80 series parts.Unless you plan on having a trigger job done below 3lbs you'll never know it's in there to affect the pull.That is if it's built right.Rarely can you feel any difference but occasionally there are timing issues of the plunger not being pushed far enough and the pin and plunger doink into each other.It's a simple $5 fix with a Gold Cup lever.The Swartz style system used by Kimber and a few others sucks though.

Springfield makes a real nice gun for the money but I don't like the ILS system and titanium firing pin,so I would replace those personally.

The RIA's are getting great reviews for a budget level gun.The Sig and Smiths seem to be pretty decent also.Kimber and Taurus are 2 I wouldn't even consider.

I prefer Colts,and if you search some you can usually find a nice used 70 series reasonably priced,and you'll know the gun is built to original specs with no oddball stuff going on.With a 70 series,I would pull the collet bushing and save it and than have EGW cut a solid one to the specs of the gun.It isn't really common but occasionally a finger will break off the collet bushing from a poor fitting and it can lock the gun up tight.You generally won't know it broke until it moves around shooting and then binds up-PITA.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a Kimber Pro CDP 2 that shoots really well and my S&W 1911 works really good too.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a early kimber custom, and a nighthawk custom. The early kimbers are usually good, springers are good , colt, its a colt. I wanted to know everything about the first one, took larry vickers advice. Learned to detail strip it and fix it. Have fun, buy what you are comfortable with, and learn the pistol.


----------



## Nellybelle (Oct 13, 2013)

I too am a newby to this forum. I have Colt XSE, Kimber Custom II and a Kimber Super Carry Ultra Plus, also a Kimber Solo. Many other various Smith's, Walther's. I like the Kimbers the best. Normally carry the Solo or the SCUP. Good luck. Don't be afraid of the series 80 Colts or the series II Kimbers. The SCUP is similar to the series 70 Colts regarding the safety and I can't tell much difference between it and the Custom II which is similar to the series 80 Colts regarding trigger pull.


----------



## mammon (Sep 27, 2013)

I am also new to 1911 45acp guns. all I own are 2 glocks.a model 20 10mm,and a model 32 357 sig.both are my ccw guns.(work horses) I saw a smith&wesson 170343 1911 custom performance center 45 acp today with a 5" barrel g-10 grips stainless steel.absolutely gorgeous gun with a decent price tag.$1,300 does anyone have any experience with this gun? it fit like a glove and I almost bought it.but I thought before I did I would get some advice from those of you who know your 45's.if the feeback is good then I will buy the gun tomorrow.thank you in advance for any info on this gun.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't have personal experience on the Smiths but they seem to be a well liked piece and pretty well built.As with anything mass produced,you get some problems here and there but in general they aren't an abortion of the design like some others.The best place to find out info regarding a certain make is 1911Forum - Powered by vBulletin ,at the bottom of the main page are forums for the manufacturers,and Smith is in there.Browse through there quick and you will see if there is a pattern with problems.

As I said earlier,I would avoid Taurus,Kimber and Para Ordnance.Taurus is purely quality issues they have always had.Para isn't as bad but their newer stuff seems to be getting better.

Kimber's first generation are good guns and sought after,but quality went out the door when they came out with the second generation.Feed ramps were cut wrong on quite a few and they finally cured that.They took the cheapest bidder on parts and were plagued with breakages from poorly made MIM parts.They tried an external extractor and screwed that up.To this day they still can't fit an extractor to get cases to eject.Yes,alot of people have them and they run flawless,but there are also a lot out there that don't.I know quite a few people,along with our own VA Marine here,that had nothing but fits with them.

Kimber's "smiths" are also a bit lacking in my opinion.I've seen many go back for repair that the customer got back a gun that either had other stuff "fixed" or they attempted to repair the problem and didn't,causing multiple returns or even a full gun replacement.At one forum a member was linked to working at Kimber,but now that linking has disappeared.He builds and works on 1911s,but just recently argued with some of the country's top smiths about how a barrel should be fit.I found the thread quite amusing but the fact is he was completely wrong and the way he said the barrel should lock up can not be done all the time,the surface was never meant to be used.

If you have a running Kimber that's great,but I would never recommend one based on their failure rate out of the box.I think the Smith is high at $1300,but I'd trust them over Kimber for that kind of coin.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rex, I agree, ive heard nothing but bad things about the new kimbers, my custom is over 10 years old. I would buy an old model, but from what ive read would steer clear of the newer gens. With what some of the models from kimber and springfield cost, you could almost buy a les bear


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha,if that isn't the truth.I have a hard time justifying some of the prices I see for those and some others when you can step up to a semi custom level for a few bucks more.

Also,welcome to all you new members.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Springfield Armory is where I typically point people who are new to the 1911 game. Dozens of different ones, from cheap to custom shop jobs. If you can't find a Springfield you like, you're not trying. 
There are Colts to be had without the firing pin block setup, one could do worse than a Colt. 
Kimber? People get pretty emotional about them sometimes. FWIW, I believe they make a decent pistol more often than not. However they have a substandard warranty (One year? Seriously?) Reportedly Kimber CS has some issues. Hearsay I admit, but with all the smoke, there is very likely some fire. For an entry level pistol, one could probably overlook some of the potential issues. However, Kimbers may be any number of things, entry level they ain't. 
Sig Sauer 1911s are developing a pretty loyal following. I don't care for the trademark "Sig cut" on the slide of their standard 1911 line. The "Traditional" models look better IMHO. Once you get past the "Tacticool" naming scheme (Tacops, Nightmare etc.) there's a lot to like.
If you stumble across one in your price range, Dan Wesson is an excellent option. Top shelf parts and build quality. New ones in your price range might be a non-starter, but diligent searching plus a bit of luck might turn one up. Used ones aren't terribly common, but if you cross paths with one you owe it to yourself to investigate.


----------



## coolname (Oct 12, 2013)

Overkill0084 said:


> Springfield Armory is where I typically point people who are new to the 1911 game. Dozens of different ones, from cheap to custom shop jobs. If you can't find a Springfield you like, you're not trying.
> There are Colts to be had without the firing pin block setup, one could do worse than a Colt.
> Kimber? People get pretty emotional about them sometimes. FWIW, I believe they make a decent pistol more often than not. However they have a substandard warranty (One year? Seriously?) Reportedly Kimber CS has some issues. Hearsay I admit, but with all the smoke, there is very likely some fire. For an entry level pistol, one could probably overlook some of the potential issues. However, Kimbers may be any number of things, entry level they ain't.
> Sig Sauer 1911s are developing a pretty loyal following. I don't care for the trademark "Sig cut" on the slide of their standard 1911 line. The "Traditional" models look better IMHO. Once you get past the "Tacticool" naming scheme (Tacops, Nightmare etc.) there's a lot to like.
> If you stumble across one in your price range, Dan Wesson is an excellent option. Top shelf parts and build quality. New ones in your price range might be a non-starter, but diligent searching plus a bit of luck might turn one up. Used ones aren't terribly common, but if you cross paths with one you owe it to yourself to investigate.


I agree with you on the Sig Sauer. If I could get a completely blued traditional I think I would like it. I am also considering SA and STI International. The Trojan and Spartan 5 are really nice looking, but I want to get my hands on them first.

The only part of the Sigs I don't like is the checkered straps. I held one yesterday with the checkered front strap and it felt really uncomfortable. I understand the functionality, but I do not plan on shooting often enough to develop a feel for it.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Kimber Custom Target II and it shoots like a dream. I also recently purchased a Ruger SR 1911cmd, and it too shoots great.
I would recommend either of these 1911s!
I have shot the Colt, and also the Sig c3, both were really nice handling and shooting handguns, but like I said I've only shot them, never owned them.

I can't speak of the others as I have not owned any.


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

mammon said:


> I am also new to 1911 45acp guns. all I own are 2 glocks.a model 20 10mm,and a model 32 357 sig.both are my ccw guns.(work horses) I saw a smith&wesson 170343 1911 custom performance center 45 acp today with a 5" barrel g-10 grips stainless steel.absolutely gorgeous gun with a decent price tag.$1,300 does anyone have any experience with this gun? it fit like a glove and I almost bought it.but I thought before I did I would get some advice from those of you who know your 45's.if the feeback is good then I will buy the gun tomorrow.thank you in advance for any info on this gun.


Not that particular gun, but owned a S&W 3" 1911 Pro Series. Excellent gun, tremendously machined, and as accurate as a 5". Recoil was an issue, but didn't effect performance. Don't think you can go wrong with any S&W

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

rex said:


> Don't worry too much about the 80 series parts.Unless you plan on having a trigger job done below 3lbs you'll never know it's in there to affect the pull.That is if it's built right.Rarely can you feel any difference but occasionally there are timing issues of the plunger not being pushed far enough and the pin and plunger doink into each other.It's a simple $5 fix with a Gold Cup lever.The Swartz style system used by Kimber and a few others sucks though. Springfield makes a real nice gun for the money but I don't like the ILS system and titanium firing pin,so I would replace those personally. The RIA's are getting great reviews for a budget level gun.The Sig and Smiths seem to be pretty decent also.Kimber and Taurus are 2 I wouldn't even consider. I prefer Colts,and if you search some you can usually find a nice used 70 series reasonably priced,and you'll know the gun is built to original specs with no oddball stuff going on.With a 70 series,I would pull the collet bushing and save it and than have EGW cut a solid one to the specs of the gun.It isn't really common but occasionally a finger will break off the collet bushing from a poor fitting and it can lock the gun up tight.You generally won't know it broke until it moves around shooting and then binds up-PITA.


I own a fairly new Colt 45 ACP Government with a blued finish. Though I know it's not an exact copy of the original, it's still a Colt 1911. My father was an Army Sargent who fought in WWII & Korea as an infantry man. I KNOW it's the gun he carried. That's good enough for me...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

